# [H] Fantasy Miniatures annual [W] £$£$£ [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi guys
as part of the ongoing clear out and have found a few bits and pieces in the loft and have a copy of the Fantasy Miniatures book for sale, this is a collection of various models from the past few years in a hard back compilation.
I am looking for £15 including all postage and fee but uk only im afraid due to costs.
please see below for a pic of the book
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579314_10151716655915836_2098573044_n.jpg
cheers
millest


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

open to sensible offers on this now


----------

